# Hi!



## Mark1985 (May 17, 2016)

Hi everyone. After 15 or so years off an thinking of coming back to martial arts. Hope you lot can give me tips and make me feel very welcome!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 17, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Never too late to start training again!


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 17, 2016)

Welcome, sir. Fix your feet.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 17, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 17, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Kenposcholar (May 17, 2016)

Hi! What martial art do you practice?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 17, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 17, 2016)

Welcome !!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 17, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 17, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Mark1985 (May 17, 2016)

Kenposcholar said:


> Hi! What martial art do you practice?


 
I used to practice Karate and TKD. Currently trying to decide which to go back too and am 50/50. Maybe 1 day I will go back to doing both, but I tried to learn Spanish and Italian at the same time and if learning 2 martial arts are anything like that, then I'll stick with just the one for starters!


----------



## donald1 (May 17, 2016)

Ciao piacere di conoscerti! 

Hello!


----------



## Buka (May 17, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, bro.


----------



## Mark1985 (May 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I will be starting again in a few weeks as I am starting a new job plus have a holiday coming up. Looking forward to it. The achey muscles after te first session or 2 not so much though...


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 19, 2016)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 8, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

